# spotting conviction



## ReformedWretch (May 21, 2005)

One thing you learn working with kids is how to spot "œconviction". You know when you have a child squirming. You will always have your liars and manipulators, but when you have one of the kids listening to your words, after you have finished expressing your thoughts on their situation, and they have nothing to say, they don´t confirm or deny what you have laid out before them, they just act like they didn´t hear you. Some even go so far as to try and avoid you, hoping that you will just forget about it and go away. It´s at this time that you know they have been convicted, and you pray it changes them in some way.

Suzie comes in overjoyed that Joe has asked her out. You allow her to have her moment, but later sit down to discuss the situation further. As you talk, you point out how Joe was abusive to his past girlfriends and obviously only wanted them for sex. Suzie looks sad and shuts down. She refuses to speak to you and in some ways, seems angry. Over the next few days your relationship with Suzie seems cold. She is still very excited about the Joe, but becomes sullen and unresponsive anytime you are near. On occasion you even spot her rolling her eyes when you walk into a room. Suzie´s relationship with Joe is everything that you feared. You managed to talk to her a few more times after Joe had hurt her, you had hope that she was going to see the mistake she was making. Sadly though, every time Suzie ran back to Joe to endure more abuse. She now wants none of your advice or opinions, not because they are wrong, or because she has answers to your concerns, but because they are right, and she knows it, and that there are no answers she can give you about her foolish decisions.


Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

